# Kettenstrebe am Faunus gebrochen!



## Faunus (24. Mai 2004)

Am Wochenende war ich in Südtirol zum Biken. Zum Glück wars am letzten Tag als ich einen dickeren Ast streife und die Kettenstrebe bricht in der Mitte auseinander. Also nicht in der Nähe einer Schweißnaht sondern mitten im Rohr. Mit 3 Stöcken und Kabelbinder haben wirs geschient und ich konnte die 10 Km vom Berg zum Hotel wieder runterfahren.

Hat schonmal jemand gesehen, daß so ein Rohr zerbricht? 

Heute abend bring ich das Bike zu meinem Händler und bin jetzt froh, daß ich noch ein Mercury hab.

Anthony: Du hast geschrieben die Kettenstrebe ist mit dem Pfadfinder kompatibel. Dieser ist allerdings robuster. Könnten wir die vom Pfadfinder nehmen?


----------



## UKW (24. Mai 2004)

Moin,
kannst Du ein Bild machen und hier reinstellen?
UKW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (24. Mai 2004)

willkommen im Club!   
Bei mir wars allerdings das Mercury, das gebrochen ist, allerdings nicht am Rohr sondern etwas weiter vorne an dem Frästeil, pass also auf dein Mercury auf, nicht dass du nachher so wie ich im Moment ganz ohne Bike da stehst... lies mal ein paar Treads weiter unten! 
Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall bei mir auf schnelle Kulanz seitens Bergwerk!
Ein Bild von dem Bruch wäre mal sehr interessant...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Lumix (24. Mai 2004)

Faunus schrieb:
			
		

> Am Wochenende war ich in Südtirol zum Biken. Zum Glück wars am letzten Tag als ich einen dickeren Ast streife und die Kettenstrebe bricht in der Mitte auseinander.



Servus,

wie doll war den der "Astkontakt"???

Wenn Du seitlich, mit voller Spannung in der Schwinge gegen den Ast gerutscht bist, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass ein Rohr abscherrt.

Poste mal ein Bild!!

Peter


----------



## Faunus (24. Mai 2004)

Der Astkontakt war nicht stark, hab nichtmal nen Widerstand gespürt. Hab irgendwann kurz danach bemerkt, daß die Strebe runterhängt. Ein Bild stelle ich morgen rein.


----------



## carloz (24. Mai 2004)

Ohohhh...

ich glaub ich lass mein Bike im Stall heut *ggg*
Mhh...naja wir warten mal die Kulanz der Bergwerkler ab und dann schaun mir ma. An sonsten nehmen wir uns noch ein Rotwild 2. bike, da brechen die Rahmen ja auch immer 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Faunus (27. Mai 2004)

Hier hab ich ein Foto von der geschienten Kettenstrebe


----------



## chris84 (27. Mai 2004)

das sieht ja mal interessant aus    

gibts noch ein Bild von der Bruchstelle? würde mich echt interessieren, wie das aussieht. 

Wie weit ist die Garantieabwicklung bei dir? Mein Rahmen ist unterwegs zu Bergwerk. Eventuell hab ich zum Wochenende auch wieder ein fahrbares Bike, mal sehen.  

MFG
Chris


----------



## Faunus (27. Mai 2004)

Ich hab kein Foto mehr von der Bruchstelle gemacht. Habs einfach so beim Händler abgegeben. Die Strebe ist vorrätig bei Bergwerk, sollte also schnell gehen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, obs mein Händler schon weggeschickt hat. Frag ich heute mittag mal nach.

Bei Dir gings jetzt doch schneller als gedacht oder?


----------



## chris84 (27. Mai 2004)

> Bei Dir gings jetzt doch schneller als gedacht oder?


Möglicherweise, ich fahre nachher nochmal zum Händler und dann gibts sicher neuigkeiten   

Mein Bike ist ja unterwegs, bis ein neuer Rahmen von Bergwerk dann bei meinem Händler angekommen ist kanns (wegen der Post) recht lange dauern. So große Paktete sind nach Erfahrungswerten 3Tage bis 1 Woche unterwegs. 

Also werde ich auf den Mercury-Rahmen zurückgreifen, der im Laden hängt, der ist zwar günstiger als meiner (Ecco, meiner war ein Endurance), aber da das vom gewicht her max. 100g ausmacht schlage ich beim Händler noch ein paar notwendige Teile raus, die jetzt, da das Bike eh zerlegt ist, gewechselt werden müssen. Wenn wir diesbezüglich zu einer Einigung kommen, könnte es sein dass er das Rad bis Samstag wieder fertig hat.
Ich bin auch schon ganz ungeduldig... weitere Wochen der Enthaltsamkeit halte ich glaub ich nicht aus    (Bis jetzt läuft die Sache genau 1 Woche und 2 Tage...)

MFG
Chris


----------



## MC Pegnitz (21. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Was die Kulanz bei Bergwerk angeht, kann man sich nicht beschweren, seit 1999 sind mir mehrere Curare und dann letztes Jahr die Kettenstrebe des Faunus zwei Tage vor der Transalp gebrochen, mit Expresspost hatte ich die neue Kettenstrebe bereits am nächsten Tag und die Tour war gerettet,
der Austausch ging eigentlich immer problemlos.

Meinem Kumpel ist jetzt am letzten Wochenende ebenfalls die Kettenstrebe am Faunus Mod 2001 gebrochen, auch hier wird der Austausch sicherlich wieder problemlos funktionieren, 

Nur was hilft der unbürokratische Service, wenn Dir das Bike während der Transalp bricht? Die Tour ist hin, das Training für ..., thanks for nothing,
Die Ungewissheit fährt mit und den Erfahrungen nach kommt der nächste Bruch sicher, kein tolles Gefühl.

Gruß
MC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (21. Juni 2004)

MC Pegnitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> .......dann letztes Jahr die Kettenstrebe des Faunus zwei Tage vor der Transalp gebrochen.....
> Gruß
> MC




Servus,

was für eine Schwinge hatte dein Faunus?? Wie auf dem Foto von deinem Kumpel (ist die Alte, Rohre gehen fast bis ans Hauptlager), oder die neue Ausführung wie auf dem Bild zu sehen.

Peter


----------



## Frankenwerk (21. Juni 2004)

Bei uns (MC Pegnitz und Frankenwerk) ist es die alte Kettenstrebe bei der das Rohr bis zum Lager geht.

Gruß  Johannes


----------



## Fettkloß (21. Juni 2004)

ANTHONIIIIIEEEE WOOO BIST DUUUU ????

hier brechen und zerlöchern die rahmen haufenweise und der typ meldet sich nicht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

soll ich mein mercury gleich verschrotten bevor ichs zusammenbau ???


----------



## Lumix (22. Juni 2004)

Re: Hülse im Sitzrohr 


@all

Hey Leute,
langsam wird mir das zu blöd hier. Die User posten wie noch was und keine Rückmeldung.
Ich werde mich jetzt erst mal zurückziehen und anstatt meine Zeit hier zu verplempern lieber anderen Dingen zuwenden.
Als ich mich damals für BW entschieden habe, fand ich dass eine supercoole Marke und somit auch die Preise nicht ganz so schlimm.

Wenn man sich mal die bei NICOLAI umsieht, kann man neidisch werden. Ich werde mich dann wohl auch komplett von Bergwerk trennen und einer anderen Marke zuwenden. Soll bei den ganzen Defekten wohl nicht mehr ganz so lange dauern.

Peter


----------



## Fettkloß (22. Juni 2004)

@ lumix

du hast doch wohl deine kaufntscheidung damals nicht wegen diese (angeblichen) betreuung hier im forum getroffen - oder doch ?

wenn ja dann haste ja auf dünnes eis gebaut - oder wie man da sagt ? - würde ich nie machen sowas . wie ich mein erstes bw gekauft hab wusste ich nicht mal das es das forum gibt - vielleicht hats das ja auch noch garnicht gegeben - was weis ich .

sicher - der toni hat anscheinend andere sachen im kopf - muss man halt sehn wie man zurecht kommt - machen andere biker auch . 
aber zum glück gibts ja das forum und die bergwerkabteilung und somit viele bergwerkfahrer die einem evtl. auch weiterhelfen können .

bei den brechenden rahmen und technikfragen etc. würde ich sowieso den offiziellen weg gehn - also übern händler wo man das zeug gekauft hat - wenn manns überhaupt bekommt       kleiner scherz


----------



## Roric (30. Juni 2004)

Holla

Der Bruch mitten in der Kettenstrebe ist mal was neues, grundsätzlich scheinen aber Ketten- wie Sitzstreben bei Bergwerk ne fragile Sache zu sein.

Der Bruch an der 01er Kettenstrebe nahe der Schweissnaht, wie bei Mc Pegnitz ist ein alter Bekannter. Ich war im Jan 02 noch der erste mit sowas, Lutz meinte damals, sowas sei sehr selten. Scheint aber doch ein Konstruktionsfehler zu sein.
Fotos von meinem Bruch Hier.

Beim 02er Faunus und später ist dann die Kettenstrebe weniger das Problem, dank dem Yoke ist das Teil nun Stabil. Bei gewissen älteren Sitzstreben ist aber die Schweissnaht an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme nicht Verstärkt, dann brichts dort. Ist mir dann Jan 02 passiert. Fotos auch auf meiner HP

seither scheinen aber die schwächen behoben, mein aktuelles Faunus hat aber erst 3000km seit dem letzten Bruch, das geht erfahrungsgemäss noch 2000km bis was passiert ;-)

Gruss

Roric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faunus (13. Juli 2004)

Vom Service bei Bergwerk bin ich jetzt mittlerweile doch sehr enttäuscht. Hab das Bike am 24.5. abgegeben. Dann lags zwar 2 Wochen beim Händler aber mittlerweile ists immerhin auch schon 6 Wochen bei Bergwerk. Mein Händler wird ständig vertröstet. Letzten Montag hats geheißen der Rahmen ist schon wieder an ihn raus. Diesen Montag heißts die Strebe ist momentan beim Pulvern. Hab auch mal angerufen, da hats geheißen, ich soll meinen Händler fragen und Mails werden überhaupt nicht mehr beantwortet.

Es ist nur eine schwarze Kettenstrebe, wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## carloz (13. Juli 2004)

@Faunus: Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasss ?!    Immer noch ned erledigt ? Datt glaub ich ja garnich ! Tut mir echt leid für dich, dass des so lang dauert, aber ich hätte doch jetzt angenommen dies sei längst Geschichte ?! unbelievable...nu fällt mir au nix mehr ein...

@Roric: Also, von diesen Brüchen bin ich jetzt ja ned so begeistert...ich werd das alles mal im Auge behalten. Ich hab jetzt halt des mercury, aber da sind ja auch die Frästeile dran. Naja gut ne hope hab i ned   Von daher denk ich, das die disc Aufnahme hält *hoff*

We´ll see...


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (13. Juli 2004)

Das versteh ich allerdings auch nicht....   

Hast du bei Bergwerk mit Toni gesprochen? hat er nen Grund genannt, warum keine Emails mehr beantwortet werden?

Dein Händler hat net zufällig ne Schwinge rumliegen? das wär der einfachste Weg. (Ich kenn nen Händler, der würd sogar eine Ausbauen aus nem Ausstellungsstück   )

naja, hoffen wir, dass die Sache bald erledigt ist...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Faunus (20. Juli 2004)

@Chris: Mein Händler hätte sicher auch eine Schwinge ausgebaut, hat allerdings kein Faunus im Laden. 

Ich hab mein Bike jetzt endlich wieder. Daß die Strebe momentan beim Pulvern ist, war auch wieder ne falsche Aussage. Diesmal haben die von BW meinem Händler gesagt, die Strebe haben sie noch garnicht zum Pulvern geschickt. Mein Händler hat dann gefragt, ob eine Mattschwarze vorrätig wäre. Die hab ich jetzt dran an meinem Hochglanzrahmen. Toller Service oder?


----------

